# Not new to thyroid disease but need help !!



## Bink (Nov 1, 2014)

Over medicated - hi all for the first time I've been overmedicated for at least 3 months. I dismissed the signs until I had a terrible onset of anxiety and depression. I reduced my dose and even though it was early , I had labs run and the t4 had some down a small bit but still over range , but since the decrease in t4 , my t3 went from top of the range to almost the bottom all in a matter of a week. Even after my doc had me increase the t3 by 3 mcg since we decreased the t4. I'm still having the worst anxiety and depression and I'm just really scared. Haven't been in this in several years. Will the t3 balance back out ? And could the sudden drop cause the anxiety and depression to continue ?

Labs. Free t4 1.83 ( .68-1.77)
Free t3 3.9. ( 2.0-4.2)

Labs a week after reducing t4

Free t4 1.79
Free t3. 2.6. Same ranges as above. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I would like to know the name of your thyroid meds and what the doses were and what they are now before replying.

Thanxx,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board Bink,

Anytime you start adjusting thyroid medications - your Free's will move. Because your FT-3 fell from higher range to mid range - it could be as simple an explanation as you reduced your T-4 med and your body burned up the excess FT-3 in the process.

Be sure to have labs 6 weeks after adjusting your medications and possibly another 6 weeks after that to confirm your body is still converting properly.


----------



## Bink (Nov 1, 2014)

Andros. I was taking 187.5 levothyroxine and 33 mcg compounded t3. I had been on that dose for about 2 years. Recently I reduced the t4 by 12.5 and added another 3 mc t3. I know it was early to take labs only a week after the deduction but the t4 had only dropped a few points ( still 2 point over range ) but my t3 dropped from 3.9 to 2.6 in that weeks time from the deduction. Not sure if it's a lab error or if it will balance back out but the t3 is so important for my mood and I'm in bad shape. Thank you


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

one week after making a dose change is too soon to know what is really happening.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Is your compounded T3 synthetic or dessicated thyroid?

You sure are taking a lot of T3? Are you in sports? Running marathons or something to that effect? Are you using the same compounding pharmacy?

Are you taking any supplements that could negate the efficacy of your compounded T3 such as L-Carnitine?


----------



## Bink (Nov 1, 2014)

Andros no I'm not an athlete. That's just the dose I need to have my t3 in the mid to upper range. It's synthetic I guess. I didn't do well with armour type meds. Not sure why it takes that dose for me but it does.


----------



## Bink (Nov 1, 2014)

I take vit c , vit d , fish oil , iron at night , vit b12 and a low dose estrogen patch


----------

